# Sicario



## Parallax (Sep 25, 2015)

> After rising through the ranks of her male-dominated profession, idealistic FBI agent Kate Macer (Emily Blunt) receives a top assignment. Recruited by mysterious government official Matt Graver (Josh Brolin), Kate joins a task force for the escalating war against drugs. Led by the intense and shadowy Alejandro (Benicio Del Toro), the team travels back-and-forth across the U.S.-Mexican border, using one cartel boss (Bernardo Saracino) to flush out a bigger one (Julio Cesar Cedillo).
> Release date: September 18, 2015 (USA)
> Director: Denis Villeneuve
> Screenplay: Taylor Sheridan
> ...



[YOUTUBE]sR0SDT2GeFg[/YOUTUBE]

Finally getting a wide release and there is no thread on this. 

I saw it last weekend and if I have to be honest I was disappointed, it felt at times like it was a collection of great scenes but nothing coalesces.  Still it's a good movie and I know a lot of people are excited for this one.


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2015)

del Toro, Brolin and Blunt were great in this movie.  

I found the story to be barely passable.  It was just enough to tie together the scenes which is a damn shame as the movie could have benefited quite a bit from a stronger plot.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 25, 2015)

I LOVED IT!

I don't like that there is a sequel/prequel with del Toro. He was great, but blunt was still the lead.

The story maybe was basic and a little messy, but I thought it was tense and thrilling throughout.

Also:

Agent Sidwell
Thanos
The Collector
The Punisher

Marvel has really saturated the market.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 25, 2015)

Keeping an eye out for this one, it will arrive shortly here in my country for sure since I already saw posters.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 28, 2015)

Will probably see this this week.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 4, 2015)

Best film of the year.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2015)

2015 is really starting to turn into a great year.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2015)

Good movie there has been many movies about Juarez lately. It has been a while since I have been there. It's dangerous but mostly to drug dealers not the people. Usually


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2015)

The score was fantastic.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2015)

yeah the soundtrack was definitely excellent.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 9, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> *Sicario*
> 
> i liked this movie's direction, cinematography, performances, and - for the most part - the script. it's a solid movie. more than solid, really, it's very good. but i think it fell short of being as good as it could have been. it felt disjointed - largely thanks to constant changes of setting resulting from hopping back and forth over the border, and also thanks to the fact that the real objective was somewhat hidden by layers of obfuscation, which i suppose is an inevitable effect of the plot, but only if you limit the viewer's knowledge to macer's outsider perspective, which isn't necessary.
> 
> ...



also yeah the soundtrack was dope


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 9, 2015)

Way too slow for my tastes. Great cinematography tho.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 9, 2015)

I've heard nothing but amazing things about the film.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2015)

it's funny, I think it was disjointed but it wasn't because of changing settings.

I do say that it has a very American viewpoint over the entire debacle in Mexico which is another different topic altogether

the best scenes where the ones in Juarez, those hit close to home.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 9, 2015)

what gave you the impression of disjointedness

also have you seen cartel land


----------



## Yasha (Oct 9, 2015)

I can understand why you made the choice to flee your home country, Para. Now, please help Sama out of there.


----------



## Slice (Oct 12, 2015)

The soundtrack was the best thing for me.
Made even the calm and "normal" scenes pretty nerve wrecking.

An excellent use of sound


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2015)

I love the effective use of deafening silence interspersed throughout the movie to show the tension.


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2015)

Del Toro was a badass. Blunt was setup to be the main character, but it was all a ruse, to showcase him in the final 15-30 minutes of the film.

Dat menancing soundtrack. And holy shit, some of those cinematography shots.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2015)

Blunt was brilliant in Sicario.  Unfortunately, she was stuck playing a poorly written character.  Del Toro and Brolin got to have all the fun.


----------



## Slice (Oct 12, 2015)

She is stuck in the role of the point of view character for 2/3 of the movie. Which is understandable and unfortunate at the same time.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 12, 2015)

her being too naive the entire time even after the debacle in Mexico was the most jarring thing to me to be honest.

While you can make a good argument stating how it's realistic in the beginning of the film, I'm willing to concede that for the sake of not getting into it; however after the Mexican shootout you'd think she'd at least be far less trusting and more jaded about the entire event and be distrustful as fuck but she still holds on to being really idealistic and naive even in the conclusion of the film.

It's a shame because Blunt herself isn't to blame and she did a great job.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2015)

> however after the Mexican shootout you'd think she'd at least be far less trusting and more jaded about the entire event and be distrustful as fuck but she still holds on to being really idealistic and naive even in the conclusion of the film.



she _is_ far less trusting and more jaded tho

she's obviously pretty suspicious of the CIA guy and outright asks him if he's CIA several times and she also refuses to stay behind when they storm the tunnel specifically because she knows they're up to some shady shit


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 20, 2015)

The movie is beautifully shot, beautifully acted, and beautifully scripted. 

There are fucking_ drips of sweat_ that are somehow seamlessly choreographed, it's that subtle



Nevertheless I really didn't like it. The whole movie feels like nothing but a two hour long first act. Maybe if it's the first part of a trilogy

And why the hell was it called Sicario? There was like, no reason in-story for we needing an explanation of the term


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 20, 2015)

Del Toro was kinda like a hitman.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2015)

Yeah the talent involved deserved a better script/story.  The cinematographer, director, and actors all elevated the material.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 20, 2015)

Just saw it today, it was good. But I think it is also a portrayal of the stuff that happens to some people like Emily Blunt's character when they get involved in these kind of operations.



tari101190 said:


> Del Toro was kinda like a hitman.



Hence the name of the movie too.


----------



## EllissonWatson (Oct 21, 2015)

Best film of the year i guess


----------

